#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Beyond Borders

## Andrei Besedin

"Без границ" или "За гранью"... С Анджелиной Джоли.  :Smilie: 

Очень рекомендую.  :Smilie: 
Вдохновляет.
В середине фильма даже встречается слово "буддийский" (хотя оно там ни к селу ни к городу).  :Smilie:

----------

